# Vistana Village pricing?



## tomandrobin (Feb 13, 2006)

Does anyone out there have the current developer pricing for Vistana Village?


----------



## STEVIE (Feb 13, 2006)

*Vistana Village*

We went in Nov. on an explorer package and bought a 2 bedroom, not lockout, for 12,900.00 for every other year. We were told they held the year before price for us because of the explorer package, and that the price this year was an extra 2,000.00.


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 13, 2006)

Is that for platinum, gold or silver unit?


----------



## iluvwdw (Feb 13, 2006)

We bought from the developer (HUGE MISTAKE) in 2004 and paid $15,000 for an annual 2 bedroom worth 67,100 StarOptions.  I found TUG after that purchase...I could have purchased this villa resale for MUCH cheaper.  Oh well...can't cry over spilt milk!!!


----------



## wingkng (Feb 13, 2006)

Definitely go with a resale for Vistana Villages because it is a mandatory resort, meaning that it will participate in an internal trade with other SVN resorts.  The down side is that you can't convert it to Starpoints to use in Starwood hotels.

Also, if you ever need to sell VV, you won't be having chest pains because of all the depreciation you would have if you had bought from developer.


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 13, 2006)

Its ok with me that it would not covert to points, as long as I can use the options. I can use my Kierland unit for the points if needed. I did buy that unit from the developer.


----------



## jnb412 (Feb 18, 2006)

*Vistana Resort Map*

Does anyone have a good map for the Vistana Resort?  The one on the site is cluncky.  I found one online but it's not current.

Thanks in advance,
Joe
jnb412@yahoo.com


----------

